# Difference between original and illegal music.



## cool.dx.rip (May 5, 2013)

Guys, can u tell me the
Difference between original and illegal music?
Do they r same in bitrates like 320 kbps maximum?
What headphones,music system i need to take full enjoy from original music cd's?example links needed pls
Does S4,HTC one high end mobiles r able to provide full music support like music systems?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2013)

Illegal music usually comes in 320Kbps Constant Birate MP3s.  This is a lossy format. Which means there is quality lost.

The original CD uses, IIRC, WAV format. Which is basically uncompresses, and lossless. Which means there is no quality lost.

You can get some illegal music in FLAC format which is also lossless with no quality loss also.

As for hearing the difference, most people can't tell the difference between 320Kbps MP3 and FLAC, even on high end audio equipment.


----------



## repman244 (May 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> The original CD uses, IIRC, WAV format.



CD's are encoded in LPCM @ 16bit - 44.1khz. Format used is CDDA, sometimes it's also called Red Book.


----------



## jihadjoe (May 5, 2013)

Illegal music has no DRM. =P


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

illegal music is illegal


----------



## KainXS (May 5, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> Guys, can u tell me the
> Difference between original and illegal music?
> Do they r same in bitrates like 320 kbps maximum?
> What headphones,music system i need to take full enjoy from original music cd's?example links needed pls
> Does S4,HTC one high end mobiles r able to provide full music support like music systems?



Difference between original and illegal music?
its illegal lol

Do they r same in bitrates like 320 kbps maximum?
sound quality in some situations depends on the listener and your source for comparison.
For example, Xbox Musics service uses WMA lossless

What headphones,music system i need to take full enjoy from original music cd's?example links needed pls
depends on how much money you want to spend and what kind of music you want to listen to

Does S4,HTC one high end mobiles r able to provide full music support like music systems?
? don't understand


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2013)

repman244 said:


> CD's are encoded in LPCM @ 16bit - 44.1khz. Format used is CDDA, sometimes it's also called Red Book.





> WAV format contains uncompressed audio in the linear pulse code modulation (LPCM) format





But you're right, CDDA/Redbook is the exact format used, but WAV is basically the same format.  The data contained in the two are pretty much identical(uncompressed LPCM), it is just the container that differs.


----------



## Jetster (May 5, 2013)

How can you say what illegal music is? By the very nature of the name it has no characteristics other then being illegal. I could record a song off the radio with a phone message machine and that would be illegal as soon as I played it to a group of people


----------



## cool.dx.rip (May 6, 2013)

KainXS said:


> Difference between original and illegal music?
> its illegal lol
> 
> Do they r same in bitrates like 320 kbps maximum?
> ...



Guys can u tell me which headphones,music system or speaker is needed to listen pop music at its best.Money does not matter but performance.
For example
MICHAEL JACKSON SONGS


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

Flac audio is lossless. All of your music should be in that format. http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57532487-221/top-5-sites-for-buying-flac-music/

What kind of sound setup do you want? Headphones, 2.0 speakers, 2.1, 5.1? It's up to you there...


----------



## cool.dx.rip (May 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> flac audio is lossless. All of your music should be in that format. http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57532487-221/top-5-sites-for-buying-flac-music/
> 
> what kind of sound setup do you want? Headphones, 2.0 speakers, 2.1, 5.1? It's up to you there...



7.1


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> Guys, can u tell me the
> Difference between original and illegal music?
> Do they r same in bitrates like 320 kbps maximum?
> What headphones,music system i need to take full enjoy from original music cd's?example links needed pls
> Does S4,HTC one high end mobiles r able to provide full music support like music systems?



you need glorious system to use best audio. illegal music is tracked by FBI in the united states and you will b punish'd. bitrate excellent improves using headphones 2.0. pls, do not use best mobile phone for music player. poor choice 2 all who try.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> 7.1



Okay, how much do you really want to spend though? You say budget isn't an issue, believe me, it will be.


----------



## drdeathx (May 6, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> Guys can u tell me which headphones,music system or speaker is needed to listen pop music at its best.Money does not matter but performance.
> For example
> MICHAEL JACKSON SONGS



He died a few years ago BTW


----------



## McSteel (May 6, 2013)

You need SACD or DVD-A, a digital output to a good pre-amp, a very good amp, and a pair of Magico Q7s. Anything less and you're a noob with not enough money to claim that money is no object


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

since when did music become illegal ...


----------



## kn00tcn (May 6, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> Guys can u tell me which headphones,music system or speaker is needed to listen pop music at its best.Money does not matter but performance.
> For example
> MICHAEL JACKSON SONGS



isnt this personal preference? some people want a flat EQ to hear exactly what the audio is, other people like a little punchy bass, etc... there is no best

mobile hardware? they might need an external amp if the speakers/headphones are high impedance


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2013)

I find FLAC or 320 with flat EQ and studio quality speakers produce the best sound. no music that I know of is more than stereo, so no matter how many speakers you get it will just be muxed audio.

I use two studio quality jbls to replace the center channel on a logitech 5.1 system, then just use speaker fill and turn the center volume up a few levels above everything else - so i get good quality clear audio, but also more volume and out of more speakers. this may be a hack job but it's very loud and very clear at the same time, and to me that's all I care.


----------



## jihadjoe (May 9, 2013)

digibucc said:


> no music that I know of is more than stereo, so no matter how many speakers you get it will just be muxed audio.



^ Quite a lot of old, good quality recordings are recorded in quadraphonic mode. In many cases, the stereo releases are actually downmixes from these four or 8-channel master recordings.


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> ^ Quite a lot of old, good quality recordings are recorded in quadraphonic mode. In many cases, the stereo releases are actually downmixes from these four or 8-channel master recordings.



totally correct, i guess i should have been more specific - i just meant no retail cds or mp3s, etc are going to be multi-channel,


----------

